# Water Prodiamine In Timeframe?



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Looking at the label of Prodiamine WDG, there isn't an amount of time to water in the Prodiamine. I sprayed it using a backpack sprayer and was expecting some rain to come since the radar was showing it within the hour but it broke up. I sprayed around 12:30pm today. Should I go out and water it in manually with a hose now or can I get away with waiting for some rain later tonight possibly? What's the "suggested" amount of time before you need to water it in?


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

If I remember correctly it's around .5" water within 10 days


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

NJ-lawn said:


> If I remember correctly it's around .5" water within 10 days


Perfect, it says .5" to water it in but no timeframe. Looks like we will get some rain here within the hour so I might be okay. Really didn't want to get the hose out since it's supposed to get down to the 20s overnight this weekend.


----------



## kzrcode (Aug 9, 2019)

@krusej23 - I was 1st interested in your topic and then saw you're central Iowa! I won't be of any help with your question, but wanted to say hello and happy lawning from Ames (go clones)! :thumbup:


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

kzrcode said:


> @krusej23 - I was 1st interested in your topic and then saw you're central Iowa! I won't be of any help with your question, but wanted to say hello and happy lawning from Ames (go clones)! :thumbup:


I thought you were going to be a pretty cool person until you spoke the gibberish of go clones!

Go Panthers!


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

The label on my container says:
For optimum weed control, Prodiamine 65WDG should be activated by at least .5 inch of rainfall or irrigation before weed seeds germinate and within 14 days following application.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^ +1 I think all labels say that.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

****o1 said:


> The label on my container says:
> For optimum weed control, Prodiamine 65WDG should be activated by at least .5 inch of rainfall or irrigation before weed seeds germinate and within 14 days following application.


Wow, I read that really wrong. I read that as you can apply this 14 days after germination of the weed seeds and it would still work. That was just me being stupid and reading it incorrectly. Thanks. We got a little bit of rain tonight and we are supposed to get some freezing rain tomorrow so I should be good.


----------



## Minnesooota (Mar 26, 2020)

krusej23 said:


> kzrcode said:
> 
> 
> > @krusej23 - I was 1st interested in your topic and then saw you're central Iowa! I won't be of any help with your question, but wanted to say hello and happy lawning from Ames (go clones)! :thumbup:
> ...


UNIFight!

(Thanks for the Prodiamine, btw. Arrived on Wednesay)


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Minnesooota said:


> krusej23 said:
> 
> 
> > kzrcode said:
> ...


A UNI transplant in Minnesota.

Glad you got the Prodiamine.


----------



## Jmi426 (Oct 8, 2019)

Why apply so early? Wait till ground temperatures are approaching 55 degrees on a consistent basis


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Jmi426 said:


> Why apply so early? Wait till ground temperatures are approaching 55 degrees on a consistent basis


It's at a 4 month rate that I applied so the temps really don't matter at that point because that puts me through July. We are also hovering from 48°-50° consistently. Why would I not put it out now compared to waiting until your perfect time when I'm busy or it's raining and I can't get it done and it's too late? I have a 12,000sq ft lawn so it takes awhile to spray with a backpack sprayer. Everyone has their own schedules. Thanks!


----------



## Minnesooota (Mar 26, 2020)

krusej23 said:


> It's at a 4 month rate that I applied so the temps really don't matter at that point because that puts me through July. We are also hovering from 48°-50° consistently. Why would I not put it out now compared to waiting until your perfect time when I'm busy or it's raining and I can't get it done and it's too late? I have a 12,000sq ft lawn so it takes awhile to spray with a backpack sprayer. Everyone has their own schedules. Thanks!


How did it go with the Field King backpack (just saw you mention that in another thread)?

I was looking at the same one this morning for 5,000 sq ft. Right now, it would be used for the prodiamine WDG - first time I have not used a granular pre-emergent. Have never done anything more than spot spraying with a hand pump or hose-end stuff before.

Thanks.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

@Minnesooota It worked out fine. My arm was tired and the back hurt but it worked well. It would work really well for the 5000 of yours.


----------



## Minnesooota (Mar 26, 2020)

krusej23 said:


> @Minnesooota It worked out fine. My arm was tired and the back hurt but it worked well. It would work really well for the 5000 of yours.


Thanks.


----------

